# Find "Dead" links in favorites



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

I ran across this *freeware* program called *Am-Deadlink 1.42* only a few days ago. The program will automatically check all of your links in your favorites list and let you know if it was able to make a connection. It did all of my 469 in a minute or two (broadband connection).

When installed the program automatically detected that I had IE6 and Opera 7.11. If it does not detect your Favorites/Bookmark file or folder automatically, in "Options>Settings>Browsers" you can point the program to the appropriate file or folder. It is only supposed to work with Internet Explorer, Opera and Netscape browsers.

So that you don't have to scroll through the list looking for reported bad links you have the option of bringing all of the errors/unable to connect links to the top of the list by clicking a button.

The program even has a browser in it so if you desire you can right click a link and have the web page opened up from within the program. And if you desire you can even delete a favorite/bookmark from within the program.

Not all connections the program was unable to make will be "Dead" links. It could be that the server for that web page just happens to be down for a little while or it could be some kind of log-in page, etc. but the program will give you a list to keep an eye on so that you can delete bad links from your list of saved URL's.

The one bad thing I found about the program is that there is no easy way to print a favorites/bookmarks list. So that if you want a list of errors to refer to in the future this is not easily done. If someone knows of good way to do this with this program please let me know.

The program is stated to work with these versions of Windows: Win95 / 98 / Me / NT4 / 2000 / XP

The home page for the program is here:

http://aignes.com/products.htm

This is the listing for the program on Major Geeks:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=2880

If you decide to check out Am-Deadlink 1.42, take a look in its help section. The help section is short but it has some good information in it.

Before posting this I did a search for Am-Deadlink in *Pc Tech Guy Forums* and I found it mentioned only once, close to two years ago, buried in a thread. So some of you old timers already know about it. It is such an useful program that I do not hesitate to mention it again here.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Alaska:

That's for the deadlink link. I've installed and ran it. It found 3 dead ones out of 250.....:up:


----------

